# *NEW* Mini Leather Frances Tote Bag



## Tyler_JP

Here's the description from Harrods - *"Timeless silhouettes are a Burberry hallmark, and the mini Frances tote bag is no exception. Making its debut for Spring/Summer 2022, the piece immediately presents itself as a future classic – a wear-with-anything style that brand devotees will be thrilled to add to their burgeoning collections. It’s crafted from Italian grained leather and detailed subtly with a mirror charm and shiny TB Monogram hardware – a tribute to the label’s eponymous founder."*

I really love the warm russet brown color and the fact that it has lambskin lining - so luxurious!

What do you think of this new bag?: Burberry Mini Leather Frances Tote


----------



## IntheOcean

The leather lining is indeed nice! I also like the slip pocket in the back and the magnetic closure.


----------



## jaskg144

Love it! Very elegant. It's very similar to the Title bag in my opinion though


----------



## tmdblueyes

A little bit late but I bought this bag on my birthday. It was very special as I was on vacation in England. Bought at thee flagship store in London. Since I know Burberrys don't hold their value I got it in this very beautiful blue color. I absolutely love it, the craftsmanship is amazing. I will never part with it!


----------

